# dish1000.2 and sat. 129 in Buffalo, NY area



## rogerax (Jul 6, 2007)

I have questions about the HD and dish1000.2 in Buffalo, NY area. I saw several posts about the sat.129 which mentioned that in Buffalo area sat129 is not accessible. For some HD programming, it needs to have another dish pointing to sat. 61.5 Instead, along with 110 and 119. 

Right now I have dish500 with DPP LNBF, which connects to dish322 SD dual receiver. During the installation, by myself several months ago, in the beginning I made a mistake about the elevation and azimuth, rather than 110 and 119, it got 119 and 129. 

My questions are:

1. I am thinking to upgrade to HD. Does my previous experience mean that I should be able to use dish1000.2 to pick up 110, 119 and 129 for all current and future HD programming, including premium channels, like HD HBO? 

2. Recently when I checked the signal strength bar in dish322, there is a warning message which says that because of the software changes of the signal strength bar, it would appear lower, but strength is the same as before, nothing to worry about, do NOT call services. How much is equivalent to 100 before? 

Thanks,
Rogerax


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, whats SS on 129W tpns ? Since you already have it: "it got 119 and 129".


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Buffalo is just barely outside the 129 footprint, according to Dish. That means that you would potentially get your HD locals and RSNs on the 61.5 satellite, and not on the 129 satellite.

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/pictures/Dish1000Exclusions.jpg


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

When your HD LIL become available, they will likely be on 61.5W. Any RSNs will likely be on 61.5W also. HBO HD and SHO HD are on 110W while Cinemax HD and Starz HD are on 61.5W and 129W.


----------



## rogerax (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for your prompt response. 

>>>So, whats SS on 129W tpns ? 

P Smith, 

It was around 68 for 129W if I recall correctly. The 119 was around 98, which is around 70 now after the SS bar s/w changes I mentioned. 

>>> That means that you would potentially get your HD locals and RSNs on the 61.5 satellite, and not on the 129 satellite.
>>>When your HD LIL become available, they will likely be on 61.5W. Any RSNs will likely be on 61.5W also. HBO HD and SHO HD are on 110W while Cinemax >>>HD and Starz HD are on 61.5W and 129W.

Mikey , Harsh, 

My problem is that the 61.5 direction, facing S.E. I believe, is blocked by a high-rise building. 
If I change my billing address to my friend’s in NYC area, can I get the NYC national “HD Local channels” if existed like SD, like ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, PBS, instead of local Buffalo HD channels, which are spot beamed? I do not quite need RSN and HD local news.
Bottom line: If I can get current and future national HD channels, HD premium channels, along with NYC HD local channels, it will work for me. Is it possible without 61.5, but 129? 

Rogerax


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You'll need to monitor the signal strengths long-term to decide if 129W is worth going after. For some areas in its designated path, it takes a much larger dish than the Dish500 to insure continuous signal. I have a 24" round dish and I drop below 70 (ViP622 old scale) on transponder 6.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

The Dish 1000.2 is a compromise solution for getting Three Orbital slots.

Since you are on the Fringe of 129 a one Dish solution for 129 will likely be problematic. The best solution is an additional Dish for 129, but since you are going to need to receive 61.5 for SNY (sports channel New York) as well as Buffalo HD locals will be placed on 61.5 I suggest a 61.5 dish.


John


----------



## joefriday14 (Dec 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> When your HD LIL become available, they will likely be on 61.5W. Any RSNs will likely be on 61.5W also. HBO HD and SHO HD are on 110W while Cinemax HD and Starz HD are on 61.5W and 129W.


I live in Detroit. Can I pick up Buffalo locals via 129 Satelitte? I cant get 110 spot beam 27?

Thanks


----------



## joefriday14 (Dec 27, 2007)

JohnL said:


> The Dish 1000.2 is a compromise solution for getting Three Orbital slots.
> 
> Since you are on the Fringe of 129 a one Dish solution for 129 will likely be problematic. The best solution is an additional Dish for 129, but since you are going to need to receive 61.5 for SNY (sports channel New York) as well as Buffalo HD locals will be placed on 61.5 I suggest a 61.5 dish.
> John


New Question:
I live in Detroit. I want to pick up Buffalo locals in Detroit. I used to until they switched Satellites. Can I pick up Buffalo locals via 129 Satellite for HD even if I do not have HD?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

joefriday14 said:


> New Question:
> I live in Detroit. I want to pick up Buffalo locals in Detroit. I used to until they switched Satellites. Can I pick up Buffalo locals via 129 Satellite for HD even if I do not have HD?


Firstly, you shouldn't be trying to get channels you aren't entitled to... but secondly you can't get them from a satellite that they aren't on no matter what you try and do.


----------

